# Problems with K.K Slider??



## Gizmodo (Jul 13, 2013)

This is really annoying me each week now :s
Each week i request a song, type it in exactly, yet he still doesnt play it, and plays something random, as he doesnt have it on his set list?
i want KK Hypno!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

K.K. Hypno

That's how you're doing it, right?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 13, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> K.K. Hypno
> 
> That's how you're doing it, right?



Yeah :s very confusing


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 13, 2013)

Unfortunately, KK Hypno is not an actual song. Here is the list songs that KK will sing for you:
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/kk-slider-songs/


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 13, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Unfortunately, KK Hypno is not an actual song. Here is the list songs that KK will sing for you:
> http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/kk-slider-songs/



Wait so how do i get it in my house :O


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 13, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Wait so how do i get it in my house :O



I'm not sure but I think KK hypno is just a dream thing. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's the only place that I've ever heard it


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 13, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm not sure but I think KK hypno is just a dream thing. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's the only place that I've ever heard it



That's so odd D:


----------



## Zerokii (Jul 13, 2013)

It's Hypno K.K. Not K.K. Hypno.

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Hypno_K.K.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 13, 2013)

Zerokii said:


> It's Hypno K.K. Not K.K. Hypno.
> 
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Hypno_K.K.



Yeah ive tried both, in the last two weeks
last week i tried K.K Hypno
then today i tried Hypno K.K


----------



## Mirror (Jul 13, 2013)

Actually, I had the exact same problem with Hypno K.K. but it turns out I was spelling it wrong, ahahaha. It was Hypno K.K. So I got the song and it is now sitting snugly in my basement as a music box.

Also, you have to make sure you spell it exactly right as 'Hypno K.K.", or he won't play it. If one period is missing, he'll just play a random song.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 13, 2013)

Mirror said:


> Actually, I had the exact same problem with Hypno K.K. but it turns out I was spelling it wrong, ahahaha. It was Hypno K.K. So I got the song and it is now sitting in my basement as a music box.



I'll have to try it again, maybe i did a mistake or something as i tried Hypno K.K


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 13, 2013)

Ah Hypno K.K. ! It's not even on the song list, how strange! Is it a request only song?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 13, 2013)

Yay its worked! its because i wasn't putting a . at the end of k.k


----------



## Zerokii (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't like relying solely on the Thonky guide on all things. The guide was made before the English release and a lot of the translations are rough. So you have to figure out Eugene is referred to as Rocky, Common Butterfly is Clouded Butterfly, and stuff like that.


----------



## nonobadkitty (Jul 13, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Yeah ive tried both, in the last two weeks
> last week i tried K.K Hypno
> then today i tried Hypno K.K



Maybe it's not working because you're missing the last period after the second K?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 13, 2013)

The song is now playing in my house and will go with the rococo set i should have soon :3


----------



## Aquadirt (Jul 14, 2013)

Thonky lost me a week also.  But Hypno K.K. definitely works.  After buying several songs on Gamefaqs, I'm down to needing only 13 more~


----------

